# What type of Phyllomedusa?



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Phyllowhat?

A friend found it in his city.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what city is that?


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Marília - SP


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

So...? No one knows?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Phyllomedusa iheringii


----------



## Vinicam (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Derek Benson said:


> Phyllomedusa iheringii


That is what i was thinking, but i wasn't too sure on the flash marks


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have seen a couple that have varied but most have that varigated/reticulated edge


----------

